# Post a picture of yourself with your pets!



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok so we have Post a picture of yourself.

But lets have one with our pets.

I will start. 

Me, Tula and Iver at Wymouth.


Excuse the hair it was a little windy


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

think that`s the only pic i have of me and jake lol i`m not too keen on having my pic taken


----------



## john-briner-art (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there! I like the sharpness of your photo and subjects also, You and your adorable dogs! So cute! I'm also into animals, especially in dogs. What's the breed of your dogs? I'm confused. Thanks for sharing! Nice photo!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

This is me & my 2 monkeys having a rest during our walk from Tarn Hows to Coniston in the Lake District last year. Hubby walks like a marching soldier whereas I like to saunter along so we were on a sit down strike while we got our breath back :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you.

They are Cavalier King Charles Spaniels


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

meeee and jessie










meeee and smokey


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Does it have to be dogs?

Well anyways, here I am with Puffin a couple years ago


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> think that`s the only pic i have of me and jake lol i`m not too keen on having my pic taken


Lovely pic hun. I dont have many with mine either 



BeagleOesx said:


> This is me & my 2 monkeys having a rest during our walk from Tarn Hows to Coniston in the Lake District last year. Hubby walks like a marching soldier whereas I like to saunter along so we were on a sit down strike while we got our breath back :lol:


Great pic  OH is the same, I keep asking him who his racing lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Does it have to be dogs?
> 
> Well anyways, here I am with Puffin a couple years ago


No not just dogs, any pets :001_tongue:

Fab pic


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

katie200 said:


> meeee and jessie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics.

It making m feel cold just looking at the snow lol


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Me with Lucky and Oni a few years ago as i have put on a few pounds (stone) since then


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> It making m feel cold just looking at the snow lol


hahahaha my fav pic cos it was the first time jessie sow snow haha your dogs are lovely


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

flyballcrazy said:


> Me with Lucky and Oni a few years ago as i have put on a few pounds (stone) since then


I wana go to the beach now lol...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

flyballcrazy said:


> Me with Lucky and Oni a few years ago as i have put on a few pounds (stone) since then


Love your pic, makes me want to go the the seaside. Whereabouts are you there? Notice you live in New Forest, you lucky thing. We're coming down in October for a week again as we love it down there.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

heres two of me with radley x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

lizzyboo said:


> heres two of me with radley x


He is stunning


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

thankyou.. h is rather cute even if i do say so myself x


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Me in Michigan with my pups gt grandparents










Me and my nutter, Maddie at Crufts couple fo years ago










Me and Cleo as a puppy, she is now 8 1/2, the day she won BPIS










Me & Blue & Magnum, the piccie that went in a magazine couple of years back










Me getting rottie snuggles!! LOL!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i found this pic of me with syd, think my daughter took it. was the day after we brought him home from the rescue, i just love how comfy he looks. think jake was snuggled up at the bottom of the sofa


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! Stunning Rotties *Ceearott* I think I'm in love :001_wub:

OH has always wanted a Rottie but instead he ended up with 'Girlie' dogs :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> i found this pic of me with syd, think my daughter took it. was the day after we brought him home from the rescue, i just love how comfy he looks. think jake was snuggled up at the bottom of the sofa


AWWWWWW... That's so sweet


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Stunning Rotties *Ceearott* I think I'm in love :001_wub:
> 
> OH has always wanted a Rottie but instead he ended up with 'Girlie' dogs :lol:


Why thank you!! I think they are rather stunning also, lol!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Me and Murph


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Think i have attached pic, this is my Toodles first day we got him with my partner krzys. He is the tiniest little thing


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Mumbles said:


> Think i have attached pic, this is my Toodles first day we got him with my partner krzys. He is the tiniest little thing


He is so diddy. Bless him.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Me and Bobbie


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Me and Bobby


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

bullet said:


> Me and Bobbie


Good lord Johnny, you have hair! :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brilliant thread. Going to try and take some new ones of me and my boy. :smile:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's Nero looking special, and a little bit of me.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I look huge in this picture,but I have got a bumbag under my jacket.:001_tongue:


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm normally behind the camera when pet pictures are been taken and there's a good reason for it...










Caught crazy haired and cooing at the chooks. :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Loving all the photos of everyone and their pets 

Keep them coming x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Good lord Johnny, you have hair! :lol:


bloody cheek! and yes its all mine, it says so on the label :001_tongue:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Here's Nero looking special, and a little bit of me.


hes lovely.. special  adorable! hehehe ok i see how i may have been pensioning you off before! :blush:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Me and my Mr Ted, was a few yrs ago tho


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Jamie said:


>


Sorry cant "like" this one


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hehei agree... it was all ok til that last pic & i got the heeebiejeebies!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> I look huge in this picture,but I have got a bumbag under my jacket.:001_tongue:


Yeah Ive got a bumbag too
Lovely pic


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

a hugely horrid photo of me, please look at willow as a bubba rather than me :blush:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jamie said:


>


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

not a good one but this is me at 9pm last night, ciggie in hand on the sofa with the dogs. Jess lying across my lap Sky on top of her mum and Blue being nice and not crushing me.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Not got any of me with Lola but have one with OH on her first day out


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Not got any of me with Lola but have one with OH on her first day out


She is soooo scrummy. I just want to squeeze her  (in a loving way :lol: )


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> View attachment 67940
> 
> 
> not a good one but this is me at 9pm last night, ciggie in hand on the sofa with the dogs. Jess lying across my lap Sky on top of her mum and Blue being nice and not crushing me.


They are so sweet! :001_wub: Better than a hot water bottle, too


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Not got any of me with Lola but have one with OH on her first day out


How bloody adorable is she?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Love all the pics 

This is me and Lady. I had to take a picture of a picture cause I dont have any on the comp :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

The last pic is still inkeeping with the thread theme


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jamie said:


> The last pic is still inkeeping with the thread theme


It is but I didn't expect to see that first thing this morning


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> How bloody adorable is she?


 TY  she is very cute but she deffo at times has the terrier in her


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> TY  she is very cute but she deffo at times has the terrier in her


I could have sworn she was a cavachon, what is she?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Lovely dog


Hun, thats not a pet.... thats something you need to swot


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Hun, thats not a pet.... thats something you need to swot


What his head or the spider


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> What his head or the spider


Id say both... men need a back hand from time to time lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon and Me


----------



## doggie82 (Apr 19, 2010)

me and holly dog not got one with missy


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Haha... That's a great pic 

Tula tries to sit on everyones shoulders


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I could have sworn she was a cavachon, what is she?


 She is shih-tuz X jack russell


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> She is shih-tuz X jack russell


Where abouts do you live? I want to pinch her


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Me with Bob & Gem, god I hate pictures of myself!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Id say both... men need a back hand from time to time lol


Oi :nono:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Oi :nono:


Knowing you, you would probably bloody enjoy it :hand:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have very few pics of me and Molly together .... so this is the best of the few


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm loving all the pictures  - this thread has made me realise I don't have any pictures of me with the dogs


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Super photo's of members with their pets & dare I say it even the spider is OK, but I'd not go as far as having it crawling on my head though.:nonod:

Here's me, plus various animals. All from a long time ago. Longest away first.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'm loving all the pictures  - this thread has made me realise I don't have any pictures of me with the dogs


Same here I only have one! I'm always the one taking photos.

I have some of me and their pups, does that count? If so i will add them later


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Super photo's of members with their pets & dare I say it even the spider is OK, but I'd not go as far as having it crawling on my head though.:nonod:
> 
> Here's me, plus various animals. All from a long time ago. Longest away first.


WOW... They are fab! x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Super photo's of members with their pets & dare I say it even the spider is OK, but I'd not go as far as having it crawling on my head though.:nonod:
> 
> Here's me, plus various animals. All from a long time ago. Longest away first.


OMG I loooovvvveeee your grey horse, they are my favorite colours. I love your ferret too, he is cute.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Me and Bailey aka Blue boy, chilling on the sofa the night before he left.


Me and Ben aka Big Red having a last cuddle while waiting for his new owners to turn up.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Where abouts do you live? I want to pinch her


HaHa had quite a few want to dog nap her x


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Hun, thats not a pet.... thats something you need to swot


Hubby wants a spider so im deffo not showing him this picture lol


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Here"s me and the blues


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Jesus. scary big pic  my photobucket skills are crap!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> HaHa had quite a few want to dog nap her x


Ill have first dibs shes such a cutie!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

braemarblue said:


> Jesus. scary big pic  my photobucket skills are crap!


:lol: have you seen the size of my photos?!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

braemarblue said:


> Jesus. scary big pic  my photobucket skills are crap!


I've seen bigger


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i am not photogenic so ur not getting a pic of me!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG I loooovvvveeee your grey horse, they are my favorite colours. I love your ferret too, he is cute.


Horse was called Corrie & the ferret Champagne. Sadly long gone now.:sad:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

cannot upload..even from files which went through before...:cryin:
no idea what is wrong...


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

this is me n cas, lovely thread


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

This is actually one of my fav picture..it sums my life up.... happy as larry when I am out with a good friend and my boys... I am in the coloured shirt...


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> This is actually my fav picture..it sums my life up.... happy as larry when I am out with a good friend and my boys... I am in the coloured shirt...


That's a lovely feel-good photo  made me smile


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and Buster I look a mess and the angle is screwed up. Buster is much happier than he looks I swear the flash spooked him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Me in Michigan with my pups gt grandparents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs are stunners, they have such beautiful gentle faces.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

mmm I dont have pictures of me with all the dogs.










I have put on a bit more weight since this one. :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

And I'm honestly not this fat :lol: It was winter in Scotland and I had about 300 layers on :lol:










xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Me with Chaos, Holly & Shadow


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'm loving all the pictures  - this thread has made me realise I don't have any pictures of me with the dogs


I'll bring my camera on Sunday then!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Me and Buster I look a mess and the angle is screwed up. Buster is much happier than he looks I swear the flash spooked him


gawd i haven`t heard of HIM since i was like 14 (around 12/13 year ago now ) are they still going?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> gawd i haven`t heard of HIM since i was like 14 (around 12/13 year ago now ) are they still going?


I think so but it's an old t-shirt


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I think so but it's an old t-shirt


I may be completely wrong but is that Angle from Buffy?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Other half and Dora the day we got her, and i have realised that i do not have any of me with my baby


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Me tracking the big girl.....










And me with the numpty girl doing a bit of gundog stuff....










I don't have one of both my dogs and me together


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Other half and Dora the day we got her, and i have realised that i do not have any of me with my baby


She is gorgeous 

Seems to be a few people that need to get snapping :001_tongue:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> She is gorgeous
> 
> Seems to be a few people that need to get snapping :001_tongue:


Just dug the archives and found this god awful pic


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Just dug the archives and found this god awful pic


Haha... great pic 

I see your in Hampshire too where abouts? I'm in Andover.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I posted a picture earlier on in the thread,it was the only decent picture I had of me and Craven,so this morning I had another go with the self timer and came up with this.









I was so focused on getting Craven into position,that I forgot to suck in my stomach.:blush:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't realise Craven was quite so big. He is gorgeous though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Not got any pics of me with my budgie or any of my cats. Lost them when pooter got that Trojan.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> I didn't realise Craven was quite so big. He is gorgeous though.


He looks big coz I'm so short. I'm only 5'2".


----------



## char27 (May 13, 2011)

me and my baby lori ozzy


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> He looks big coz I'm so short. I'm only 5'2".


All the best things come in small packages. I'm only 5' 4". OH says 'you don't buy poison in barrels'


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

*April 2011*









*August 2010*









*April 2010*









*September 2009*


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Oldddieee, i just take pictures of her now.. i shall have to get some.










tiny jessie :001_wub:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

victoriaaa said:


> Oldddieee, i just take pictures of her now.. i shall have to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics 

I dont know if its just me but I think you look like Frankie from The Saturdays


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

i get that all the time :blink: spec with this one










i think its the hair lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

victoriaaa said:


> i get that all the time :blink: spec with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely  i would love to look like her/ you. :blush:


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I dont know if its just me but I think you look like Frankie from The Saturdays


Now why don't my pics attract such compliments, the comments I get, usually go along the lines of 'looks like a mad old dog woman' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Maybe there's some truth in there, chuckle!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Before I post these pics I would like to make appologies
a) for the damp straggly hair and no make up (I would do my make up and hair but Im far too lazy on a saturday night ).
b) for the wriggly Bella who wouldnt stop trying to kiss me so I couldnt get a good pic of her.
c) for the dopey look on the Henrick puppy who found the fact that I let him on the sofa was unbelievably exciting.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I cannt download photos..even those which were coming though before...help! that is maybe thereis a good reason why they are not getting through?:001_tongue:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I didnt realise Henrick was so hansom well i knew he was lovely but his face is just soooooo scrummy


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

1st -me and dolly a rescued cockatoo

2nd -me and a few of the birdies (wasnt feeling too well-so bad pic of me)

3rd- me and ben the beardie

4th- me and sasha - brush time

5th- me and one of the baby teils


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Higham companion show few weeks ago









Perseus and I beginning of the year









Show today


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Here we go then


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the only one i can find as i'm always the one with the camera, this was pre Enzo around 18 months ago.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, there are some wonderful pictures, this is a great thread.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Love your pic, makes me want to go the the seaside. Whereabouts are you there? Notice you live in New Forest, you lucky thing. We're coming down in October for a week again as we love it down there.


Its a loverly beach called west wittering near Chichester Harbour is loverly for the dogs and is dog friendly all year round. 
East Head, the National Trust, and West Wittering Beach
Where abouts do you stay when your down in the New Forest


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

flyballcrazy said:


> Its a loverly beach called west wittering near Chichester Harbour is loverly for the dogs and is dog friendly all year round.
> East Head, the National Trust, and West Wittering Beach
> Where abouts do you stay when your down in the New Forest


Last year we stayed at West Meon near Petersfield but found we were travelling across into the New Forest every day which somedays because of traffic was quite a journey so this year have booked to stay in Picket Hill, Ringwood so we can literally walk from where we are staying. We are hoping to get across to the Isle of Wight one day for a drive around as hubby has never been.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

me and Balto


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Last year we stayed at West Meon near Petersfield but found we were travelling across into the New Forest every day which somedays because of traffic was quite a journey so this year have booked to stay in Picket Hill, Ringwood so we can literally walk from where we are staying. We are hoping to get across to the Isle of Wight one day for a drive around as hubby has never been.


I'm not far from Ringwood, theirs some loverly walks around that part of the forest hope you enjoy your holiday in October


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Balto-x said:


> me and Balto
> 
> View attachment 68255


Lovely photo 

For some reason I pictured you with blonde hair :blush:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

haha awww thanks

i must say some blonde things sumtimes lol \

xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Balto-x said:


> haha awww thanks
> 
> i must say some blonde things sumtimes lol \
> 
> xx


Hahaha, Nooooo :hand:

Xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

There's still quite a few people that haven't posted... :hand:

*COME ON PEOPLE... GET SNAPPING AND START POSTING*


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Please excuse the bad hair and bad clothes (pj bottoms and a maxi dress ) but this is me with frey, harvey, dillion (bunny) and timmy (pig)


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

tashax said:


> Please excuse the bad hair and bad clothes (pj bottoms and a maxi dress ) but this is me with frey, harvey, dillion (bunny) and timmy (pig)


and I thought it was just our lot that got on well with the pet rabbits. Lovely photo.


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Great photos everyone 

Here's me with Bracken 

















and with Harley


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Toffee on my shoulder and Sasha trying to get down my throat. That rat had a serious mouth fixation, bless him


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Toffee on my shoulder and Sasha trying to get down my throat. That rat had a serious mouth fixation, bless him


Just to let you know I know what you are. I saw V on telly!!! lol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really chuffed with all the lovely photos added 

Its lovely seeing all you beautiful people with your gorgeous pets.
Keep them coming.

Xx


----------

